# Veto's first birthday



## VetosDad (Oct 25, 2020)

We just joined here after celebrating Veto's first birthday.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

That's a nice looking boy you got there.
May there be many, many, more happy birthdays for the both of you.


----------

